# What Cancelled TV shows would you want back?



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Because of discussions in other threads, this one occurred to me.
And don't feel that it needs to be a recent show.
And do feel free to expound on what made you like the missing show.

For me a recent deletion was The Sarah Conner Chronicles.
I liked Brian Austin Green and Summer Glau the best.

So of course I also miss Firefly.

So what are your favorites that you miss?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Firefly!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Firefly! 

I'm probably one of the only viewers who loved My Own Worst Enemy with Christian Slater. I was SO bummed it got canceled.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson (Sep 3, 2010)

All in the Family was the best show ever, and I miss it. Could never get green-lighted today...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Farscape.

The Storyteller.

Blackadder.

Seinfeld.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Firefly for sure!

They forgot to "end" Deadwood, so I'd like to see a conclusion to that series.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Lost and Alias - I loved both those shows and although they both got real endings, I miss them!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Definitely Firefly.

I'd also add Arrested Development and Sports Night.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I kind of miss The Unit. I don't usually care for those type of shows, but it always had me captivated from start to finish.

Joyce


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Monique said:


> Definitely Firefly.
> 
> I'd also add Arrested Development and Sports Night.


I had totally forgotten about Sports Night - one of the best comedy shows ever.

I think it was the first time I had noticed either Felicity Huffman or Josh Molina.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Most definitely Firefly

And, just to show my age, The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know if they were cancelled, but I really liked "6 Feet Under" and "Carnivale".


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hill Street Blues.  I think it was the best cop show ever.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot Cheers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> And, just to show my age, The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


In one of the earlier seasons of NCIS, the mysteryof the episode touched on Gibbs past, specifically as to how he met Ducky. At one point, DiNozzo asks Gibbs what Ducky look liked when he was younger.

Gibbs told him, "He looked like Illya Kuryakin."


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Firefly and Sports Night.  A lot of other shows I really liked needed to end. (Like Alias) 

I think 5 to 7 years depending on the show really is about as far as you can take a show and keep it good.  Very few can last longer than that.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Xena, Warrior Princess.  

Yeah, really.  They used to show it on Sunday mornings locally and to this day I keep flipping channels between 10 and 11 a.m. on Sundays looking for it.  Gabrielle and Jester were great sidekicks.  And you never knew who Xena was going to be battling next.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

If I had to pick one, The Sarah Connor Chronicles.  That show was really good, and kept getting better until they canceled it.

Also Farscape, and Sliders.  Although Sliders was going downhill toward the end, I loved the concept of exploring alternate timelines.  Maybe they'll remake it someday.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> Also Farscape, and Sliders. Although Sliders was going downhill toward the end, I loved the concept of exploring alternate timelines. Maybe they'll remake it someday.


I loved Sliders, too! It wasn't on very long, was it?


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Sports Night

Studio 60


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

kcmay said:


> I'm probably one of the only viewers who loved My Own Worst Enemy with Christian Slater. I was SO bummed it got canceled.


I loved that one too KC.

Farscape & Sliders are also both on my list of missed shows. And Babylon 5.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

*PUSHING DAISIES!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Sports Night for me, too.

Also, the most recent iteration of Tarzan (with Lucy Lawless), The Beverly Hillbillies, Gilligan's Island, Charlie's Angels, Garrison's Guerillas, and Burke's Law, just to name a few.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kcmay said:


> Firefly!
> 
> I'm probably one of the only viewers who loved My Own Worst Enemy with Christian Slater. I was SO bummed it got canceled.


Nope you're not the only My Own Worst Enemy fan. I loved that show.

Does anyone else remember VR5?


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Because of discussions in other threads, this one occurred to me.
> And don't feel that it needs to be a recent show.
> And do feel free to expound on what made you like the missing show.
> 
> ...


Dark Skies
American Gothic
Prey
Firefly
Space Above and Beyond
Happytown
Brimstone
The 4400
Millennium
Crusade

...and many more


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Gil Gerard in Buck Rogers! OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm another who wants My Own Worst Enemy.

And up until last year, I'd have said Cupid.  But then they brought it back and it was meh.  So I'll say, the original Cupid with Jereme Piven.

Firefly.
Blake's Seven.

Can I trade any or all of these for having the last season of X Files wiped from my brain?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Christine Merrill said:


> Can I trade any or all of these for having the last season of X Files wiped from my brain?


Amen to that.. If they could have just stuck with the premise that made X-Files work originally, explore weird things, man, those were some of the best shows ever.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Firefly yes. Mercy. Trauma. Dead like me.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, so many good shows gone.

I loved Millennium too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dpinmd said:


> *PUSHING DAISIES!!!!!!!!!*


I liked this too. It was cute and quirky.

I enjoyed "Firefly" and would watch it again.

Liked "Dead Like Me" but it _needs_ Mandy Patinkin

Of the others that have been mentioned, either I never watched them, or I watched them but don't consider them worthy of resurrection. . . .


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

SLIDERS!!  LOVE(d) that show!  I have it on netflix instant stream - love it.  

The 4400 - I'll second that one. Although the first season remained the best, they sort of lost their track.  
Also Journeyman - loved that show!
I'd take back Seinfeld & Lost.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I miss ER.
I know that it had worn itself out.
But I still miss watching it.

I should go watch reruns or something.

Just sayin.....


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> *PUSHING DAISIES!!!!!!!!!*


I forgot about that one....love the detective and the pie man!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Liked "Dead Like Me" but it _needs_ Mandy Patinkin


Loved Dead Like Me, but agree about needing Mandy Patinkin!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

6 feet under. Lone Star (just for Tx actor solidarity!  ) X-files. The Andy Griffith Show. The Gong Show


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I enjoyed the Unit too.  It's not my normal "thing" but I was disappointed it ended.

I wish Heroes could get a second chance, it could have been great but they seriously messed it up.

Somebody mentioned American Gothic, I LOVED that one.  Don't have a clue why they didn't keep it going.

I don't generally mind shows going off the air but I hate it when they don't have a real ending.

This wasn't cancelled but I still miss Buffy.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I _loved _Buffy and miss it, but I (and I hate to say this) think it should have ended in year 5.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Firefly!


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

And Wonderfalls.

I didn't watch it when it was on, because I thought it sounded stupid.  Then a firend forced the DVD on me.

Boy, was I wrong.  It is by the same guy that did Pushing Daisies, and has the same quirky charm and humor.  When I was done, I wanted to shake the box until more episodes fell out.


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ugly Betty and Pushing Daises


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Christine Merrill said:


> And Wonderfalls.
> 
> I didn't watch it when it was on, because I thought it sounded stupid. Then a firend forced the DVD on me.
> 
> Boy, was I wrong. It is by the same guy that did Pushing Daisies, and has the same quirky charm and humor. When I was done, I wanted to shake the box until more episodes fell out.


So, um, I didn't mention Wonderfalls cause I thought I was probably the only person to have watched it. It was great. I want one of those talking monkey statues.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Gil Gerard in Buck Rogers! OMG!!!!!!!


Yeah, but the storylines from the first season, not the second.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I couldn't remember the name of the show Journeyman, so I ended up on a website that caused me to find out that two of my favorite shows from last year have been CANCELLED!!  
HEROES and FLASHFORWARD.  

Now I'm going to go home and cry  !!!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess no one but me liked Jericho.  I loved that show!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Firefly yes. Mercy. Trauma. Dead like me.


I loved Mercy.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

LOST got an official ending, but I want a REAL ending. I didn't watch every episode obsessively to see the various lovers get reunited. I want some semblance of an explanation of what was going on, and clearly the writers had no idea so they went for the mushy ending.

I have decided not to get involved in shows until the DVDs come out. Then I know it's not going to be canceled suddenly.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

All the Star Treks, Boston Legal, The Man From U.N.C.L.E., and Seinfeld.

Linda


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Firefly
Dead Like Me
Pushing Daisies
Legend of the Seeker (Still can't believe this one was cancelled, it was just getting into its stride.)
BBC's Robin Hood
Better off Ted
Reaper
Tru Calling
Veronica Mars
Life (Amazing show hardly anyone I talk to knows about.)
The Riches
Jack of all Trades (I'm still bitter that Cleopatra 2525 got the full hour instead.  What a horrid show.)

I don't know about shows like Black Adder and Fawlty Towers, though.  The latter is thought to be one of the best sitcoms ever simply because they took so much time to craft each and every episode and they stopped before it got too long in the tooth.  A lot of BBC shows seem to do this.  Just look at The Office over their compared to our's.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

West Wing. Even though I am in Australia, this is my all time, most favorite series. We have all the DVDs and watch them over and over.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG how could I forget?!?! HIGHLANDER w/ Adrian Paul. *shiver*


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

It wasn't actually cancelled, but I miss Torchwood.


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

No more Better Off Ted?
Pouting.

And Life had the best season finale ever.  If it had to end, that was a good place.  But more would be better.  

How about The Middleman?  
Fighting crime so you don't have to.
It was on ABC Family, and chock full of geeky in jokes.  Probably why it was canceled.  But it was perfect and I loved it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Because of discussions in other threads, this one occurred to me.
> And don't feel that it needs to be a recent show.
> And do feel free to expound on what made you like the missing show.
> 
> ...


Oh, I absolutely agree, Geoff. I loved that show. The tension and suspense was so good that the hour flew by. One I would love to see back is The Unit. They've started showing the old ones on weekends and we watched an episode last night. It made me realize how good the show was.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Journeyman


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Journeyman, Firefly, Dark Angel, and like someone else said, the Buck Rogers series, and even Star Trek Enterprise. How about finishing the last two seasons, mostly so we can ignore the last episode, where Riker and Troi were in the holodeck version of NX-01.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

swolf said:


> Journeyman


Cool! We said the same show at the same time


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Firefly
Arrested Development
Dead Like Me
Jericho
Two Guys and a Girl
Special Unit 2
Pushing Daisies
The Sarah Connor Chronicles
The Women's Murder Mystery Club

I didn't know Ugly Betty had been canceled...noooooo!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

The Unit
Cheers
Hill St Blues
The Wire
Soul Food
L.A. Law
Numb3rs
Without A Trace


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Arrested Development
The Unusuals
Six Feet Under
ER

I know there's more...
L.J.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I immediately thought "Life" when I saw this thread. What an amazing show. We absolutely loved it. 

Also, Pushing Daisies was a hard loss for TV, and of course Firefly.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Boston Legal!!

I knew I forgot the most important one.
L.J.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Another vote for Firefly.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Sports Night.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Star Trek (TOS)
Twin Peaks
It Takes a Thief (the cool one, with Robert Wagner, not that new thing with actual thieves breaking into your house)
Columbo
American Gothic
The Rat Patrol
Mission: Impossible
Longstreet
Wiseguy
And not a cancellation, really, but L&O:CI isn't the same without Vincent D'Onofrio


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, I really missed D'Onofrio on L&O:CI. But, good news! Even though it's only for 8 episodes, D'Onofrio is back as Goren for the 10th season!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Rome.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

They seriously need to bring back Harry and the Hendersons. I can't believe you forgot that one.


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

West Wing


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Small Wonder.  The world needs more.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll join the Firefly crowd. And I'll go with Tru Calling as well. It's so funny. I didn't watch either of those shows until after they were cancelled and off the air for a couple of years. So I joined the sadness late.

There are others I really miss, but they all ended up annoying me with their eventual terrible plots. And I'm not sure I would want them to start up from where they left off. Firefly and Tru Calling are the only ones I watched that didn't do that to me.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll jump in as well with the Firefly crowd... of course, it's still a pain that they killed off dear ole Wash in the movie... poor Washkebab


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am surprised.
I don't think I have seen any remarks about Battlestar Gallactica.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I am surprised.
> I don't think I have seen any remarks about Battlestar Gallactica.


If you mean the original series, have to agree, although there was Galactica 1980. If you mean the latest version of it, they were done with the series once it reached Earth, and they began populating it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I am surprised.
> I don't think I have seen any remarks about Battlestar Gallactica.


Ohh, good one! Caprica just ain't the same.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

The Cosby Show

It's so rare to find a show that teaches good morals, promotes the arts, shows good parenting, and is funny.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

In the #1 position would have to be Stargate Atlantis! I dsperately miss my weekly Joe Flanigan/David Hewlett fix! I would however want it back minus the character of Dr. Keller and with a few more imaginative writers (that were say, culled from the world of SGA fanfic?   )

Next would be As the World Turns but I'd only want it back if they fired all the craptastic writers that drove it into the ratings toilet & hired people that actually have half a grip on reality. Also, it would have to be revealed that the last year had been a horrible mass hallucination so Luke & Noah could still be happily in love!!!!!!

Then Due South!!!  One of the quirkiest, funniest, most insanely entertaining shows I've ever watched. Paul Gross & Callum Keith Rennie coudl have kept that show on the air until they were 90 & I would have kept tuning in every week, thank you kindly!

Angel because it was made of awesome!'Nuff said.

I'd love to have Jericho back on because it was a show with mega-tons of heart, great characters, imaginative writing and some fantastic actors!

Battlestar Galactica (the reboot) because it was one of those tv shows I never wanted to stop watching...ever! And, while it wasn't technically cancelled, it is still sadly, over and I miss it. 

The Magnificent Seven-Great cast, great writing, beautifully shot, and just good, cowboy fun! Two seasons was not nearly enough of that show 

And I agree with other's that have mentioned Life! The acting was amazing, the storyline was insanely inspired and the action was always edge of your seat exciting.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

LaRita said:


> I guess no one but me liked Jericho. I loved that show!


I loved Jericho, and the 'save Jericho' campaign that followed it's cancellation where fans sent crates of nuts to the TV network executives, demanding the show be brought back for a second season. Then they actually did bring the show back with half the cast stripped out. They had an incredible season finale cliff-hanger and threw a bucket of cold water on it, defusing it and ignoring it with some silly plot about government agencies. What a let down the second season was! I really loved the show, and they brought it back just to tear it down. When it was canceled again, I didn't really care.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Sarah Connor, Firefly - but most of all, LIFE! With Damien Lewis. WTH were they thinking at NBC? Jay Leno, I guess....


Totally Totally agree - Love Firefly, but so miss LIFE.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooh, I forgot to mention Wire in the Blood. It was a British show that was imported to to the US via BBC America. It aired for several seasons & was based on the characters from the Tony Hill book series by Val McDermid. The show (like the books) was very disturbing and often rather gory, but the character of Tony Hill is so compelling and he was played so beautifully by Robson Greene that I was just completely sucked in. If you've never seen it and you enjoy gritty, twisted, psychological thrillers with a good sized helping of stuff that might make you want to scrub your brain with bleach you should definitely rent the series.

I also miss Homicide: Life on the Street. One of the finest television shows ever to be aired in my opinion!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Loved Wire in the Blood. Also loved one of Robson Green's other series, the short-lived Touching Evil.

One show they can't bring back, but I wish it hadn't left so soon was the late seventies British series "Enemy at the Door". It was about the occupation of Guernsey by the Nazis during WWII. It last only two seasons (or series), but was wonderful. For all you Buffy fans, it was the debut for Anthony Stewart Head.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I've seen Six Feet Under mentioned a few times and I have to say that I disagree. Six Feet Under was probably my favorite show of all time but it was ended beautifully and by choice. I really wouldn't want it brought back.

Number one on the list for me is easily Carnivale. LOVED that show and was so mad when it was canceled.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Christine Merrill said:


> And Wonderfalls.
> 
> I didn't watch it when it was on, because I thought it sounded stupid. Then a firend forced the DVD on me.
> 
> Boy, was I wrong. It is by the same guy that did Pushing Daisies, and has the same quirky charm and humor. When I was done, I wanted to shake the box until more episodes fell out.


Yep -- love lending that one out and recommending it. I did watch it when it was on and it was the only show I actually called a network to try and keep on.

Also, Firefly. Also, St Elsewhere -- actually I just want the whole original on DVD and they only released the first. Will always miss Buffy. Pushing Daisies. (Pushing Daisies had a Wonderfalls cameo and both had Lee Pace -- I seem to vaguely remember a Dead Like Me reference?)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

JimJ said:


> I've seen Six Feet Under mentioned a few times and I have to say that I disagree. Six Feet Under was probably my favorite show of all time but it was ended beautifully and by choice. I really wouldn't want it brought back.


Also, with that ending, what more could they show us? Dexter the other week had Michael C. Hall looking at a mortician and wondering how the man did that job.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I've got Firefly on DVD and never watched it. Someone gave it to me because I was a Buffy fan (it's Joss Whedon, who is a genius). Is this the one you are all talking about? - if so, I better go and give it a try.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Daphne said:


> I've got Firefly on DVD and never watched it. Someone gave it to me because I was a Buffy fan (it's Joss Whedon, who is a genius). Is this the one you are all talking about? - if so, I better go and give it a try.


That's the one. It's "shiny." After that, get the movie made after it was canceled -- _Serenity. _


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I forgot Crossing Jordan, I really liked that show.  I was also a fan of the Women's Murder Club and Studio 60 too.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

October Road


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Haven't read all the responses but I really miss Pushing Daisies, such a sweet show and so different than the other crap that is out there. I was also really enjoying Dirty Sexy Money (I mean, it had Sutherland and the SFU guy on it, it was awesome).

Speaking of SFU (Six Feet Under), I agree with others that said it ended well, probably the best ending to a series I've seen in a long long time - probably because they told us how it all ended, that was easily one of my favorite shows.

I'm just now watching Season 1 of Dexter and loving it. SFU had such an amazing cast!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am surprised.
> I don't think I have seen any remarks about Battlestar Gallactica.


Only liked the original BG.. the new one left me flat.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Although too much time has gone by now, I really wished they would've continued with CARNIVALE on HBO.  It was destined to be a great series.  I still love the first two seasons, but they really left you hanging.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Only liked the original BG.. the new one left me flat.


Yeah it was kinda hard to think of Starbuck as a girl (although she was nice).
And where was Apollo. The original story was about Apollo, not Starbuck.

Just sayin......


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

LauraB said:


> Rome.


Oh, yeah! That and Oz.

For Wire in the Blood fans ... There are 6 seasons plus an additional movie (set in the US) available on Netflix Watch Instantly. Spent last weekend coughing, sniffling, and basking in Tony Hill.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

As we have an international audience here....
And not all shows mentioned need to have been cancelled, they could have just run their course....
The BBC usually makes programs that have a specific story to tell and then the series ends.

So from my time living in London,
When The Boat Comes In
and
Reilly, Ace of Spies.

Just sayin.....


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd forgotten about Oz, that was so good


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, I guess I watch a lot of tv....but I miss OZ too.  I have them all on DVD, and re-watch every few years.  Loved that show.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Only liked the original BG.. the new one left me flat.


The first few episodes showed promise, then they got all political. Then after the second season it was becoming obvious they were making it up as they went along. The guy who made the original series didn't like the new version either.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think I watched it past the pilot. It was just wrong to me. DH agreed and it's not one we ever watched again. Plus, wasn't it on at the same time as NUMB3RS? We liked that one, hated how they ended it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

How about Joan of Arcadia?
I really liked Amber Tamblin in it and Jason Ritter as well.
And with Mary Steenburgen and Joe Montegna as the parents.

Then Amber was in the Unusuals - a little quirky but I kinda liked it too.

Both gone.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> That's the one. It's "shiny." After that, get the movie made after it was canceled -- _Serenity. _


Thanks; it's now at the top of my "to watch" list.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I liked Joan of Arcadia and American Dreams too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Monique said:


> I liked Joan of Arcadia and American Dreams too.


I liked American Dreams too. (boy I forgot a lot of shows that I liked).
But at least J.J. (the son in AD) who was played by Will Estes is back on Blue Bloods which also has Tom Selleck.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I liked American Dreams too. (boy I forgot a lot of shows that I liked).
> But at least J.J. (the son in AD) who was played by Will Estes is back on Blue Bloods which also has Tom Selleck.


Si. Both brothers from Joan and AD have new shows.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Most of these were previously mentioned, but my list would include:

Max Headroom
Firefly
The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Defying Gravity

All are great show that were only given half a season before being axed.
Some shows take a season or two to gain an audience, and if you read the history of big hits like Seinfeld you know that some take even longer. 
Max Headroom actually predicted the current state of network TV pretty accurately, where audience ratings are monitored on a minute-by-minute basis, and the second your ratings fall off, you're cut. It's really too bad...

On the positive side, it make me glad to be a novelist instead of a television screenwriter. My stories will never be cut short because of some TV exec's decision.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Jen said:


> I couldn't remember the name of the show Journeyman, so I ended up on a website that caused me to find out that two of my favorite shows from last year have been CANCELLED!!
> HEROES and FLASHFORWARD.


Didn't know Flashforward was cancelled. That sucks. I was wondering when it was coming back.

From now on, I'm not watching any more shows like this. I'll just catch up on DVD if they stick around long enough to be worth watching.


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Keen Eddie.  This was another show I didn't find until DVD.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hard Times on Planet Earth.
Firefly.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hard Times on Planet Earth.
> Firefly.


I remember Hard Time on Planet Earth, and I thought I was the only one who watched it. Wasn't the last aired episode at Disneyland and they were trying to figure out where King Mickey was?

Anyone remember Sledge Hammer?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Keen Eddie was fun.

I haven't thought about Sledge Hammer in ages!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Barney Miller
Wings
Hot L Baltimore
Six Feet Under
Carnivale

Terry


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Flash Forward was canceled?!?!!?!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

How about The Voyagers? It got canceled because the lead actor accidentally shot and killed himself. 

another one I'm thinking of is Time Traxx


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

CandyTX said:


> Flash Forward was canceled?!?!!?!


Yes.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Already mentioned:
Life (LOVED that show)
Dirty Sexy Money
Joan of Arcadia

Also:
Freaks & Geeks (such an awesome show that was...)
Invasion
24 (just doesn't seem right not to have Jack Bauer looming on the horizon, although I suppose I'm glad the poor guy is getting a break...)
Life on Mars


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Yes.


NO!

NO!

I actually LIKED THAT ONE. It was a thinking show.

B*stards.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

Hm...

Firefly
Wonderfalls
Boston Legal
Veronica Mars


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Firefly, Buffy of course.  Yes Buffy got an ending.  Yes we own the dvd's and watch 'em.

But y'all left out Angel.  Hello they were about to fight a dragon and that's it?!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone read the Buffy and Angel comics? I read Buffy, but an way behind. Started Angel and it just did not appeal to me. I think there's Firefly too.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

CandyTX said:


> NO!
> 
> NO!
> 
> ...


I did too. I was really looking forward to seeing how they were going to do the second Flashforward and what all that would mean. I have to take the blame though, it seems that every show I start watching and get addicted to gets cancelled!

Did anyone else watch the awful show Heist? It was cancelled before the season ended, we kept watching because we wanted to watch the heist that never happened. At least that one SHOULD have been cancelled!


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Firefly. Don't think this show got the push from the network it should have. Great show.

Buffy(as much as I loved it)had run it's course by the end. They didn't seem to know what to do with the characters and it had pretty much turned into the Spike and Buffy show. Don't get me started on the finale.Hated it. Not a fan of the comics. When I try to read a comic based on a live action show,I expect the art to look like the actors.Not a realistic expectation I know, but I'm always let down. Wouldn't mind a new show with a new slayer. Willow and Xander as watchers. Giles as head of watchers council. Spike as pile of dust. RECOMENDED READ: The Lost Slayer series. Four books. Quick read. Buffy in a near future,alternate universe. 

Angel. Great finale. Would love to see more.

Other vampire shows that I feel were cancelled too early...Moonlight and Blood Ties.

Seinfeld.

Alias (if they could get it back on the right track).

Dark Angel.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

> Other vampire shows that I feel were cancelled too early...Moonlight and Blood Ties.
> Dark Angel


Thank you! sometimes I felt like I was the only one who watched all 3 of those shows. No one ever knew what I was talking about.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Life on Mars


Please tell me you mean the British version ... although I enjoyed the American one, it wasn't anywhere near as good. (never really caught on to Ashes to Ashes, though. I think they got the 80s quite wrong)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> Please tell me you mean the British version ... although I enjoyed the American one, it wasn't anywhere near as good. (never really caught on to Ashes to Ashes, though. I think they got the 80s quite wrong)


ITA. Loved the British version. US - eh. Ashes to Ashes was just okay, although I still loved Gene.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Another British import that was kinda fun was Space 1999.
with Martin Landau and Barbara Bain.

Just sayin......


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> Please tell me you mean the British version ... although I enjoyed the American one, it wasn't anywhere near as good. (never really caught on to Ashes to Ashes, though. I think they got the 80s quite wrong)


Nope sorry - haven't watched the British version. I should pick it up on Netflix. But we enjoyed the US version (had a great soundtrack & fun wardrobe) and we enjoyed the stories.


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> Please tell me you mean the British version ... although I enjoyed the American one, it wasn't anywhere near as good. (never really caught on to Ashes to Ashes, though. I think they got the 80s quite wrong)


Seconding this. I loved the BBC version. But I missed about half of Ashes to Ashes.

And will now put in a plug for my current obsession Being Human. It's not canceled yet, but the end of season cliff hanger is killing me.

Of course, they are making an American version. Which will probably get canceled. And then my post will fit the thread again.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

swolf said:


> Didn't know Flashforward was cancelled. That sucks. I was wondering when it was coming back.
> 
> From now on, I'm not watching any more shows like this. I'll just catch up on DVD if they stick around long enough to be worth watching.


I guess I'm a glutton for punishment, because I've been watching 'The Event', which is like a cross between Lost and Flashforward, and I expect it to be canceled at any moment.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been enjoying "The Even"t, too, but I think people who are looking for a new "Lost" may enjoy it.  I kind of wish it was less like "Lost" with all the jumping around in time and just told the story straight because it seems compelling enough to ride on its own merits.  Come to think of it, I haven't seen an episode in a couple weeks... must check my Tivo to make sure some show didn't pop up that coincides with it!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Another British import that was kinda fun was Space 1999.
> with Martin Landau and Barbara Bain.
> 
> Just sayin......


Oh, yeah! Which also reminds me about UFO, which was an absolute favorite from the same production company.

(I am soooooo much of a geek that I have the complete DVD sets of both, and use the Space:1999 theme as my unassigned number ringtone.)

And The Prisoner. LOOOOOVED The Prisoner.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> And The Prisoner. LOOOOOVED The Prisoner.


Mmmm. Patrick McGoohan. Mmmm.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me echo a few some have said:

Firefly
Arrested Development
Sports Night
Veronica Mars

What about Boomtown? Anyone else watch that? I loved that show.

Shows get yanked off so quickly nowadays, that's one reason I'll Tivo the new ones I'm interested in as they debut but wait and see if they're gonna last more than an episode or three before I even bother watching.   I haven't deleted the two unwatched Lone Star episodes yet, only to see if a 'cable' station might pick it up (as has been said might happen, though I think it's more a vague rumor than a real possibility).


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

> Thank you! sometimes I felt like I was the only one who watched all 3 of those shows. No one ever knew what I was talking about.


They were good shows.Good stories.Great casts, especially Moonlight.Just don't understand networks sometimes.It's like they purposely don't promote some shows and then wonder why they don't take off in popularity.I didn't even know about the shows until they had been cancelled.I just happened across them on dvd.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Firefly
Sliders  
Jericho
The Pretender
The Invasion  

Flashforward had promise, I wish they'd done another season, or a better ending.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I forgot about Moonlight, another great show they never should have cancelled...  I'll even admit to being sort of upset when Roswell got cancelled even if it was sort of 90210 with Aliens.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> How about Legend of the Seeker? I liked the show okay, but my poor hubby almost cried when it was canceled. Okay, not really, but he was not happy.
> 
> An animated series that was uber cool was Samurai Jack. It ran on Cartoon Network in the mid 2000s, only a couple of seasons, but wow. Visually stunning, intelligent plot, a little out there - it had it all.


I watched Legend of the Seeker and it struck me as a poorly disguised rip-off of Hercules and Xena, but, I thought it was entertaining.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

*JOURNEYMAN*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0948538/combined


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

Rome!

It was great. However, at least it did have an ending.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Nicolas said:


> Rome!
> 
> It was great. However, at least it did have an ending.


True, but I miss it too. So many attractive men on one show. Hard to let that go!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

A Nero Wolfe Mystery.

deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I always enjoyed Murder She Wrote.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I always enjoyed Murder She Wrote.


I miss those great guest star of the week shows like Murder, She Wrote and even Fantasy Island and Love Boat. Why don't we have guest starry shows anymore?

PS - I worked on MSW for a few years as post-production coordinator.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Monique said:


> I miss those great guest star of the week shows like Murder, She Wrote and even Fantasy Island and Love Boat. Why don't we have guest starry shows anymore?
> 
> PS - I worked on MSW for a few years as post-production coordinator.


How cool.
Now I can say I have posted with someone famous.
(oh by the way - love the book am 86% through)
Just sayin.....


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> How cool.
> Now I can say I have posted with someone famous.
> (oh by the way - love the book am 86% through)
> Just sayin.....


w00t! Thank you.

It was a blast to work on the show and get to go to Universal Studios every day.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

cliffball said:


> How about The Voyagers? It got canceled because the lead actor accidentally shot and killed himself.


I was just coming in to say that! And I just discovered that the entire series is available at Netflix!!!!! I hope I don't disappoint myself like my best friend did when she watched Dyna-Woman and Electragirl (Sid & Marty Krofft Show). LOL

OK, other shows.... many others to agree with - Max Headroom, Arrested Development, Better off Ted, Firefly, Dollhouse, Square Pegs (with a young Sarah Jessica Parker and Jami Gertz),


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Just thought of another one ... Wonderland.

ran on ABC for only two episodes. It was set in an emergency psychiatric service. The first episode opened by following a disorganized schizophrenic man reciting what we called "The Psychotic Alphabet," "A is for Ativan, B if for BiPolar, etc." 

As we watched the episode (in a psychiatric emergency service, incidentally), we kept saying, "This is too real to last."

Unfortunately, we were right. Cancelled after the second episode.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Legend of the Seeker was amazing and was a whole lot more than just a Xena clone... I didn't even see that and I'm a huge Hercules and Xena fan.  Just because Raimi and Tapert were involved and it was a fantasy show it doesn't mean it fell into the same flow as their older shows.  Xena was much more campy, while Legend of the Seeker definitely had its funny moments, I didn't see it as camp.  It was also one of the best shows out there with strong female leads.

The casting was spot on, the story was great, the characters had wonderful chemistry and played off one another fantastically... I have seen very few shows where the characters actually change and grow as the storyline arcs, but this was one of them.  They kept it fresh right up to the final show and I was really excited to see more.  There was a huge outpour of fans trying to get someone to make a season 3, there still are in fact.  We didn't even get an official announcement that it was cancelled until they sneakily stuck "Second and Final Season!" on the DVDs... which prompted fans to send their DVD sleeves in with the word "Final" crossed out.

I feel like this was an amazing show done in by an antiquated rating system.  They had a lot more fans than those stupid Neilsen boxes could ever show.  When you have a fantasy show like this you automatically attract a large geeky, computer savvy audience.  That audience isn't going to sit and wait for you to air the show, they're going to buy it on their Zunes, record it on their Tivos, watch it on the websites or even download it illegally through torrents.  You can't, or at least they don't, take those fans into consideration in the ratings even when they watch by legal means.  So any show like this seems doomed from the start.  It's time to change that system or we'll always lose those quirky, well written and amazing shows while garbage like The Jersey Shore goes on for twenty seasons.

At any rate, this was one of the cancellations that probably hurt the most in the last few years.  There were others I was sad to see go, but this is the only one I fought for.  Hopefully the fight isn't over, but I am not holding my breath anymore.  I think I'll miss the relationship that was developing between Zedd and Cara the most.  They were just so unlikely to become friends, but Cara is proof what I said about character growth and development.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh Yeah.....one more thing......Columbo.


----------



## amauriced (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd like to see the return of "Journeyman" and "My Own Worst Enemy." NBC has made a habit of giving up on new, innovative shows too soon, while keeping shows like "Chuck." Some of us actually enjoy thinking while watching TV. I'm looking forward to the next season of "MI-5." Even though we get them a year behind in the States, the plots are still relevant.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Joseph Rhea said:


> Most of these were previously mentioned, but my list would include:
> 
> Max Headroom
> Firefly
> ...


I just thought of another one I liked: Alien Nation. I actually liked it better than the movie, mainly because of the character relationships and humor more than whatever the week's plot involved.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Alien Nation reminded me of another show I miss even though it wasn't very good. Earth 2.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Monique said:


> Alien Nation reminded me of another show I miss even though it wasn't very good. Earth 2.


I actually loved Earth-2!
In fact, last year I bought the dvds and rewatched the entire series (21 episodes).
I was prepared to be disappointed (some shows don't age well), but I still loved it.
Sure, aspects of it were corny, but many parts were good.

Thanks for reminding me of it. Maybe I'll watch it again this weekend...
Joe


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

_Combat! _and _The Rat Patrol_.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm coming up with a couple more...

Earth Above and Beyond
Cleopatra 2525, yeah it was campy, but it was funny
Earth 2(I have some of the episodes on VHS, which I can't watch now, since I have no VCR)
Out of this World... for some reason, where I lived dropped the show, and I never did get to find out what Evie's father looked like....
Anyone remember that robot girl sitcom? I think it was Vicki?
I Married Dora


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

The Star Wars cartoon "Droids."


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

cliffball said:


> Cleopatra 2525, yeah it was campy, but it was funny


Feh, this got Jack of all Trades cancelled. I can't believe they kept this instead of Bruce Campbell! The only reason anyone watched was girls in skimpy outfits... they must have muted it though because the constant screaming was impossible for me to bear.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


> Feh, this got Jack of all Trades cancelled. I can't believe they kept this instead of Bruce Campbell! The only reason anyone watched was girls in skimpy outfits... they must have muted it though because the constant screaming was impossible for me to bear.


Wasn't he also in Briscoe County, Jr? That was one show that should be brought back too.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

cliffball said:


> I'm coming up with a couple more...
> 
> Earth Above and Beyond
> ...


I think you mean, "Space: Above and Beyond" and if so, that was another great show I was sad to see canceled.
In fact, that was the very first show I actively tried to help get revived (followed later by Firefly).
At least with Firefly, we got Serenity out of our efforts. For S:A&B we got zilch (other than DVDs of the series)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

cliffball said:


> Wasn't he also in Briscoe County, Jr? That was one show that should be brought back too.


Yup, I loved Brisco County, Jr. I agree that one also got cancelled way before its time. It was such a clever show even if the whole orb thing was kind of out there, but they had to rush to finish it. Little known fact... The Olympics theme song was the theme song for Brisco County, Jr. first.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

All you Legend of the Seeker fans know that it is (loosely) based on Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth series, right? Having read all the novels, I saw the show more as the continuing stories of Richard, Zedd and Kahlan. Not saying it was bad, I just wish I hadn't read the books first, they deviated so much. 

cliffball- the robot girl sitcom was Small Wonder.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I was glad I had read the books so long ago that I wasn't sitting there comparing the two because they definitely deviated, but I think they still did it well.  I almost appreciate things more when they are inspired and true to the story without just retelling it.  It's fun to get new adventures from characters you love... so long as they do it well.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I just started reading them a few years ago and finished the last one right when the show was announced so it was still fairly fresh in my mind.

Back on topic - I don't know if these are cancelled or not... Many of my son's favorite preschool tv shows - Little Einsteins - nothing new listed in IMDB but can't see that it was 'cancelled'; Dora - seems they only make movies now, not episodes; The Wonder Pets - been ages since we've caught a new one; Mickey Mouse Clubhouse - we might see 4 new shows a year and they show those all in 1 day. And almost everything they run on PBS Sprout. A show "premieres" but you're quickly seeing the same episodes over and over and over... I wish I could find the original Cap't Kangaroo in re-runs to watch with him as he doesn't like Sesame Street or Mr. Roger's.

Thank goodness for Tivo so we can set it for "new" episodes of shows we like, then on the off chance that something airs (I swear my Tivo picked up the 2 missing Better off Ted episodes.)


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:



> I think you mean, "Space: Above and Beyond" and if so, that was another great show I was sad to see canceled.
> In fact, that was the very first show I actively tried to help get revived (followed later by Firefly).
> At least with Firefly, we got Serenity out of our efforts. For S:A&B we got zilch (other than DVDs of the series)


That's what I meant, I had a headache while typing that out and knew it was wrong, but couldn't figure out why lol

mom133d - Small Wonder, that's it. I remember watching some of the episodes, but, I forgot the name of the show. thanks


----------



## Lomiel (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm still upset about "Defying Gravity" getting axed right in the middle of a pretty epic cliffhanger. That was a fascinating show that never had half a chance. I was sad to hear that "FlashForward" was canceled, and then of course there's poor "Firefly"...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> _Combat! _and _The Rat Patrol_.


Both of which I plan on watching on netflix streaming....


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Both of which I plan on watching on netflix streaming....


It's not available yet except as DVD... or is it? I own Season 1 of _The Rat Patrol_ on DVD and was lucky enough to get every season of _Combat!_ at the local library, but... library discs are often ill-used. Another advantage of streaming, I guess.

Maybe they'll get _Black Sheep Squadron_ and _Twelve O'Clock High_ (the series) out there, too.


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

I still miss Farscape.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

IUHoosier said:


> I still miss Farscape.


(Me too, and it's on Netflix thank goodness)


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

If you asked this question 5 years ago, I would've emphatically said Dr Who! But it's been resurected, and all is right in the world. 

Already mentioned:

Firefly
Jericho
Space: Above & Beyond
Angel (I won't say Buffy, even though it's my favourite all time show, since I'd rather see a show finish than run till it gets lame and cancelled. I think Angel had more potential to run longer.)

Not mentioned:

Forever Knight. (Did anyone else like this show?)



stormhawk said:


> Oh, yeah! Which also reminds me about UFO, which was an absolute favorite from the same production company.
> 
> (I am soooooo much of a geek that I have the complete DVD sets of both, and use the Space:1999 theme as my unassigned number ringtone.)


OMG, 2 of my favourite childhood shows. I still have my Dinky toys Space: 1999 Eagle and the SHADO Interceptor & Mobile (with the flip over roof and missile launcher, LOL.)

Michael


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh Yeah.....one more thing......Columbo.


Not to be a bummer, but Peter Falk will always be Columbo and the actor unfortunately has dementia. I can't see recasting the part while he's still alive, maybe not ever.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> It's not available yet except as DVD... or is it? I own Season 1 of _The Rat Patrol_ on DVD and was lucky enough to get every season of _Combat!_ at the local library, but... library discs are often ill-used. Another advantage of streaming, I guess.
> 
> Maybe they'll get _Black Sheep Squadron_ and _Twelve O'Clock High_ (the series) out there, too.


I have both seasons of The Rat Patrol on DVD, never really watched Combat, but I would also love to see all of Baa, Baa Black Sheep again (I think it was retitled Black Sheep Squadron when it went into syndication).

I just started ODing on 60's and 70's TV on netflix streaming ... Dragnet, Adam-12, and Emergency!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

MmmmBalf said:


> Forever Knight. (Did anyone else like this show?)


OOOOOH YEAH!

There was another show in the late-night rotation with Forever Night, around the same time ... Dark Justice? (about the vigilante judge, wasn't the same after Rami Zada left the show, though. Bruce Abbott was insufficiently hunky)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> I have both seasons of The Rat Patrol on DVD, never really watched Combat, but I would also love to see all of Baa, Baa Black Sheep again (I think it was retitled Black Sheep Squadron when it went into syndication).


Oh yeah! Loved Baa Baa Black Sheep! I even read Pappy Boyington's autobiography years ago.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Baby, if you ever wondered,
Wondered whatever became of me
I'm living on the air in Cincinnati
Cincinnati WKRP.

Got kinda tired of packing and unpacking
Town to town and up and down the dial
Maybe you and me were never meant to be,
Just maybe think of me just once in a while.

I'm at _*WKRP in CINCINNATI*_

As long as they stuck to happenings in the station, it was great. When they branched out to home lives in season 3, it went downhill.

The Avengers -- with Mrs Peel.
The Greatest American Hero

And, like others:

Firefly
Due South
Pushing Daisies


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

D.A. Boulter said:


> Baby, if you ever wondered,
> Wondered whatever became of me
> I'm living on the air in Cincinnati
> Cincinnati WKRP.
> ...


The entire series of Great American Hero is on DVD at Wal-Mart, one of these days I plan on buying it.

You know what else from that era should come back, the original V TV series. They just up and cancelled it in the middle of a storyline.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

The Unit
Numbers


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> What about Boomtown? Anyone else watch that? I loved that show.
> 
> Shows get yanked off so quickly nowadays, that's one reason I'll Tivo the new ones I'm interested in as they debut but wait and see if they're gonna last more than an episode or three before I even bother watching.  I haven't deleted the two unwatched Lone Star episodes yet, only to see if a 'cable' station might pick it up (as has been said might happen, though I think it's more a vague rumor than a real possibility).


Yes, we loved Boomtown too, and were so disappointed when it got canceled fairly quickly.

We do the same thing with DVR usually, but sometimes end up with a couple of seasons (or more) of a show we haven't even started yet. We did that with The Mentalist - finally watched the first one this summer and ended up having a marathon.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Wouldn't mind some more "News Radio",although it kinda went down hill after Phil Hartman died. Maybe more "Xena" or a spin-off of it. I'd like to see more of the show "Dead Like Me". The movie they threw together after the series went off was pretty bad.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I forgot about Dead Like Me.  I absolutely loved that show and agree about the movie.  The cast was really fun though.  Legend of the Seeker was as close as we've gotten to Xena in a while, and only because it was a fantasy based show that sometimes had Ted Raimi and Jay Laga'aia in it and was directed by Sam Raimi with music by Joseph LoDuca... but beyond that it was not really a Xena clone or anything.  And of course it got cancelled after two seasons.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

What is it with Mandy Patinkin and TV? Either he leaves or the show gets canned.

Chicago Hope (anyone remember that show?)
Criminal Minds
Dead Like Me

Stay the course, Mandy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Criminal Minds is doing well with Joe Montegna though. . . . .


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Criminal Minds is doing well with Joe Montegna though. . . . .


True. And, I like Joe.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

speaking of Criminal Minds, how about Dharma & Greg? 

I totally see how Thomas Gibson's character, Aaron could be Greg if he had never met Dharma...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I loved Life on Mars (U.S. version), largely because Gretchen Mol is so beautiful, but if that's the way they always planned on ending it, I'm glad it was done after one season.

Just a terrible explanation for the mystery that surrounded the show.  Almost as bad as Dallas' "It was all a dream" season.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I would like to see program, Lost, come back. Even though I'm not sure where they would go with the series. And while the program was airing, I often became frustrated when it seemed that the writers didn't know how to handle the show.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread, so I don't know if these were already mentioned: 

- Carpoolers
- Sons & Daughters
(both of these starring Fred Goss)
- Dirty, Sexy, Money


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> I don't know if they were cancelled, but I really liked "6 Feet Under" and "Carnivale".


I have to disagree with "6 Feet Under", not because I didn't love the show - I did - but because if it hadn't ended, they wouldn't have delivered what was probably the best series finale of all time. I still get all choked up just thinking about it.

For me the list begins and ends with Firefly. God, how I loved that show.

Also have to agree with Xena - good solid fun.
Dead Like Me Wonderfalls, and Pushing Daises - poor Bryan Fuller.

Freaks & Geeks ended before its time as well.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Moonlight 
Ghost Whisperer
King of Queens
I’m with Casse I’d love to see The Unit & Numbers


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think I saw these (sorry if they've been mentioned), but my favorite shows that aren't on now are:

Notes from the Underbelly (so cute!)
Pushing Daises
Ugly Betty (just finished last year)
Pioneer Kids (I thought it was really neat the kids learned how to survive on their own)


I'm just excited they returned Futurama ... I love that show!


----------



## amauriced (Oct 7, 2010)

I should have mentioned "Firefly." I also would like to see Milllenium. It started with so much potential until Chris Carter seemed to get lost, or bored perhaps. Forever Knight was very good, and Moonlight seems a more than suitable replacement. CBS had great late night lineup for a while. Scene of The Crime, the show where the cast played different roles every week was brilliant.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

At the top of my list would be Flashforward.  That show was so freaking AWESOME!!  I was incredibly disappointed when I heard they wouldn't be renewing it.  I loved watching that show from week to week.

I also agree with Boomtown, that was a really neat show, with really well-done, complex storylines.

Every once in a while, I hear rumors of Fringe being canceled, and I can only hope it doesn't happen, because that is one of the smartest, coolest shows still on TV.

It's funny that people have mentioned October Road and Life on Mars.  One of the actors in both -- Jonathan Murphy -- is still someone I think of as a kid I grew up with.

Personally, I was really sorry that they canceled the early 90s show -- The Flash.  But that's just me.


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

I just want Flash Foward back. Thanks to abc cancelling it, now we'll never know what happened after the second blackout


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I liked Profiler.

Maybe they should have named it "Jack of all Trades".

A little dark at times.
Mostly for those who liked the movie "Silence of the Lambs".
But I was sorry to see it go.

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And how many of you miss Early Edition?
Please don't tell me that I am the only one that liked this show?


Just sayin....


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> And how many of you miss Early Edition?
> Please don't tell me that I am the only one that liked this show?
> 
> Just sayin....


I was actually thinking about that earlier. I know it disappeared, but, I didn't think it had been canceled. While I don't watch Friday Night Lights, the series' that Kyle Chandler's in sure seem to get canceled a lot, like Homefront.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cliff Ball said:


> I was actually thinking about that earlier. I know it disappeared, but, I didn't think it had been canceled. While I don't watch Friday Night Lights, the series' that Kyle Chandler's in sure seem to get canceled a lot, like Homefront.


I agree with you Cliff.
And I liked Homefront too. Kind of quirky.
But I guess there was not enough sex and violence on it.

Just sayin....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking of *Friday Night Lights*, it isn't gone yet, but it will be after this season, and I miss it already....


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I finally remembered what I meant to post this morning.  I was really disappointed that they canceled REAPER.  I really enjoyed that show.  Saw the Devil on Mad Men a couple of weeks ago.

As for Flashforward, I felt like them ending on the 2nd flash forward was their way of saying, "Screw you, ABC, for canceling us -- THIS is what you could have had!!"


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

"Jack and Bobby"...It only ran for one season, but it was really good.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't know where this came from, but I just thought of China Beach.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If we go back a while,
I liked Ed.
and Hill Street Blues.
and Cagney and Lacey.
and Hunter.
and Miami Vice.

Yeah I was a cops show junkie.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I don't know if it was mentioned or not, but I liked a show called "Boomtown" that was well liked by critics but didn't get high ratings. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boomtown_%28TV_series%29 It was pretty unique and a departure from standard "procedural" dramas. 
Apart from Boomtown, the others would be:Better Off Ted, Arrested Development, Sports Night (and Studio 60), and I suppose X Files.


----------

